# Using a shotgun LitePipe color sight on your slingshot



## Adonis (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello

In quest for more accuracy, I was experimenting with litepipe color sight. These are used on shotgun. They work great on slingshot and you will be able to see your reference point better.

What I done for an OTT slingshot, This will work too for TTF:

1- cut one litepipe in half

2- used crazy glue and attach it to the tip of my slingshot

3- It did give a better reference sight.

I got these sight from https://www.hivizsights.com/product/litewave-compsight-replacement-litepipe/


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Huh, I’ve not seen these before. Thanks. I glued a bit of fiber optic wire I got with a cheap Chinese frame to my Enzo a week or so ago and it fell off after my fist shot. Seems my crazy glue was crazy old.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I've been using fiber optic sights on my slingshots for many months. I use fiber optics with my shotgun, handguns and paintball rifles before I got into slingshots. I really do like the fiber-optic for me when I make a homemade slingshot I can grind just the very corner off and then super glue the fiber-optic on. I then put some five minute epoxy over the whole thing to seal it in so it won't move or get knocked off.

All that being said, I have made my mini shooter that fits in the palm of your hand and did not add a fiber optic to it. What I did instead was on the wood mini shooter I made a very sharp corner and then took a Sharpie and highlighted the very edge and tip of the slingshot. This gave me a great reference point that stood out for shooting.

I only shoot two slingshots, my mini shooter and my D1 titanium slingshot. One with fiber optic one without and they both shoot just as good and just as accurately.

I really think it comes down to having either a very sharp corner or something for your eye to really draw to like a fiber optics.

Hope this helps,

Cheers


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Does are really cool!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I ordered a variety pack of them off of Amazon for 10 bucks. Just for fun. We’ll see what happens. I usually don’t have an issue unless I’m using black bands on my black frame shooting at my black catchbox. It might definitely help there.


----------

